# Culinary Schools w/ Low Student to Teacher Ratios



## pumpkingrl (Aug 30, 2004)

I have been reading Logan's journal and reading all of the threads. Looks like NECI is one school that has a low student to teacher ratio. Am wondering if there are any others, that have an equally good reputation.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tytitan (Apr 6, 2004)

I think NECI is the lowest 10 to 1. My current school, French Pastry School, has 16 to 1.


----------



## stacey2685 (Dec 13, 2004)

my school has a ratio of about 12 to 1. Its in Canada
The Culinary Institute of Canada


----------

